# Patiently waiting



## Lerick (1 Apr 2005)

sup guys....im really sad about the canadian army....i start my recruting process last year in march 04....im still waiting ....i did all the test! last time i called, the lady told me i should receive news arround may2005...my cousin is an officer in the U.S army, he told me in usa as soon as u apply u get NEWs...lol..i guess in canada hockey is more important than anything else lol...im patiently waiting to be a soldier....

my name is on the list sence jan05...i hope ill realize my dream!


----------



## Gouki (1 Apr 2005)

Join the club ... everyone except the infantry recruits are still waiting and even some of them haven't heard back just yet. I've been waiting since last August and had my own encounters, so I know where you're coming from.

I'll give you a suggestion that I learned the hard way:

When they say "you will hear back in 2 more weeks" - don't believe them.
When they say "you will hear back in 4 more weeks" - don't believe them
When they say "you will hear back in x amount more weeks" - don't believe them.

I've been told, in order:
You will hear back about your file in 2 weeks. It turned out to be 4 1/2
You will hear back about your med doc when it gets to Borden in a few days. It arrived in 1 1/2 weeks.
You will hear back about your accepted or rejected status in 2 weeks. That became 4 weeks.
When I called a few days ago to ask why I heard nothing yet, I was told: You will hear back in another 4-6 weeks.

My ultimate suggestion to you is to take their time estimates with a grain of salt, because they must all be wearing watches with no hands and written in Chinese characters with the numbers reversed. If you think about it all the time, like I have and have been trying my best not to, it's just going to depress and de-motivate the hell out of you.

Think of anything else except that - put it out of your mind. You'll get the call when you get the call, that simple.


----------



## chriscalow (1 Apr 2005)

I'm infantry, waiting since November 03, (haven't had the smoothest process lol), as Steve said, their estimates are pretty wonkey.  I was told That my medical file was in Borden for review (this is in this past Feb), and that it would take 4-6 weeks to hear anything.  It was back in 13 days or so.  Then I was told that I'm having another Criminal Record check and that should take 2-3 weeks, try 2 months, (never did find out why, but I'm pretty sure it sat on someone's desk),   then I got told that they were transferring my file to a different CFRC for the P.T. re-test and interview, they told me that would take another two weeks before I heard from them, they called in two days, and now I wait until April 12th, to re-do my p.t. test AGAIN, and once that is done I can book my next interview.

I have been waiting for a Loooong time now, and expect to be waiting more, just relax, keep at them, it will happen.  Good luck.


----------



## TCBF (1 Apr 2005)

When they say "you will hear back in 2 more weeks" - don't believe them.
When they say "you will hear back in 4 more weeks" - don't believe them
When they say "you will hear back in x amount more weeks" - don't believe them.

I've been told, in order:
You will hear back about your file in 2 weeks. It turned out to be 4 1/2
"You will hear back about your med doc when it gets to Borden in a few days. It arrived in 1 1/2 weeks.
You will hear back about your accepted or rejected status in 2 weeks. That became 4 weeks.
When I called a few days ago to ask why I heard nothing yet, I was told: You will hear back in another 4-6 weeks.

My ultimate suggestion to you is to take their time estimates with a grain of salt, because they must all be wearing watches with no hands and written in Chinese characters with the numbers reversed. If you think about it all the time, like I have and have been trying my best not to, it's just going to depress and de-motivate the heck out of you.

Think of anything else except that - put it out of your mind. You'll get the call when you get the call, that simple."

Good Grief, have Veteran's Affairs and the Candian Firearms Centre taken over Recruiting?

Tom


----------



## Stomper (1 Apr 2005)

I put my application into the reserve unit that I'm trying to join in January of this year. They told me that I would hear back in a few weeks. I kept checking up on it with the unit recruiter and he told me that it was being processed. Well, just today I went directly to the recruiting center to get an update and they told me that they had never received my application  ???.

To make things worse, the unit recruiter that I submitted it to is away on course so I can't contact him about it. So I have no idea what to do. It's pretty frustrating.


----------



## Bob the builder (1 Apr 2005)

I'm having a bad time too. :  My CT papers arrived at the recruiting center 2 months ago, and Today I asked how long it would be until I could start being processed. The recruiter told me there are lots of papers that have priority over mine, and she didn't know when they'd get started on mine. Then I asked if it would take a month or a year to start being processed.  And she answered that she had no idea, but it would be awhile. 

 So looks like I'm heading down in person on Monday to see why my papers don't deserve to be processed. (Also the part about "You're joining the primary reserves right?"  , got me a bit worried lol)


----------



## Gouki (1 Apr 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Good Grief, have Veteran's Affairs and the Candian Firearms Centre taken over Recruiting?
> Tom



I believe so, because the time it took to hear about my file to the Borden transfer up to now has been roughly 3 months. 

My non-restricted firearms license took about 2 months and 3 weeks (from the day it arrived at Miramichi mind you) to get my license card back approved. I am going to write my restricted one soon and expect it to be complete somewhere near by birthday (I was born 20 Nov). Unfortunately, I am only being partially sarcastic.

So it would seem that the same diabolical hand is guiding both entities.


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (1 Apr 2005)

QY Rang if you hadnt failed your PT test the first time maybe you wouldnt be waiting so long 

in :bullet: :bullet: :bullet:


----------



## kincanucks (1 Apr 2005)

SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> QY Rang if you hadnt failed your PT test the first time maybe you wouldnt be waiting so long
> 
> in :bullet: :bullet: :bullet:



Pretty lippy with 6 posts.


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (1 Apr 2005)

Listen, the amount of posts I have holds no ground to the relevance of my comment.
What I am saying is this, everyone is told what to expect on the PT test and we are all given sufficient time to get in shape for it. There is no excuse to fail it. It is easy enough that 1 months notice is MORE than enough time to prepare for it.

When I went in for my PT, some guys could only do 12 pushups. YOU ARE TOLD YOU MUST BE ABLE TO DO 19 PUSHUPS.


in  :bullet: :bullet: :bullet:


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (1 Apr 2005)

and yes, failing your PT test will slow down your application process, nevermind that it looks bad on your character that you werent prepared.


in3  :bullet: :bullet: :bullet:


----------



## TCBF (1 Apr 2005)

On the lengh of time it takes to be processesd:

This is pretty astounding to me - I admit, the last time I was in a recruiting office was 28 Oct 76, but it sounds like somethig is bloody seriously out of wack here.

Sounds like most applicants can get DIVORCED faster than they can get SWORN IN.

Tom


----------



## Big Foot (1 Apr 2005)

Gee SeanPaul, I'm glad everyone has the same attitude as you. I was barely able to pass the entrance PT test on account of a rugby injury, I failed my first CF Expres test, I only recently passed my first RMC PT test and I've been in for a year and a half. Seriously, you're not making a lot of friends with that attitude. Sure PT is important, but remember, you're not expected to be JTF2 material when you get in, they just need something to work with. Give these people a break and stop with the character attacks.


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (1 Apr 2005)

1)Were told what is on the test
2)Were given enough time to prepare for it
3)Were given a pamphlet with a CD-ROM that has a sepecific work-out plan designed so you can pass the test
4)The test is easy

Taking these 4 points into account, the only reason I can see why anyone would fail this test is that they are not motivated (or theyre injured as you said you were, whicch is excusable). And those who are not motivated are not army material, IMO. Were all adults here, lets treat each other like adults and not feel sorry for each other.


----------



## Infanteer (1 Apr 2005)

SeanPaul, seeing how you're a recruit yourself:



			
				SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> Hey, I was merit listed just last tuesday march 29, for 031 inf. My question is:
> 
> 1)How do they decide among those who are merit listed who will be going away on the next BMQ? Is it   a first come first serve basis or do they decide based on my qualifications and MP score? If the decisions are MP scored based, what are my chances of gettin accepted for the April 12 BMQ, assuming I have a very high MP score?
> 
> ...



...perhaps you should get your boots issued before you start to Talk the Talk around here.

Don't be too hasty to burn all your bridges around these parts.


----------



## Gouki (2 Apr 2005)

...hasn't been issued a C7 yet and can't strip it and already lecturing and belittling people in a phase not very far behind his own. That's just swell.


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Apr 2005)

Unless recruit training has changed in 25 years, you are gonna be flavour of the month at boot school with that kind of attitude...

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## BDTyre (2 Apr 2005)

SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> 1)Were told what is on the test
> 2)Were given enough time to prepare for it
> 3)Were given a pamphlet with a CD-ROM that has a sepecific work-out plan designed so you can pass the test
> 4)The test is easy
> ...



I injured my right wrist while transporting a television.  My right arm was confined in a wrist brace pretty much 24/7 for about a month.  Thankfully I'm left handed.  Unfortunately, I began to over compensate with my left hand and ended up needing to put that in a wrist brace for a good amount of time, almsot as much as the right hand.  

Yes, I had time after my wrists had healed before my PT test.  Unfortunately, no one was able to tell me how much time I would need to be able to grip 37.5kg each hand.  The recruiting centre said to do the test anyway.

So...am I not motivated?  Am I lazy?  Am I not army material?  Maybe you should think before you speak.  People fail for different reasons.  It doesn't mean they aren't motivated or aren't army material.


----------



## Lerick (2 Apr 2005)

i wish they take my first trade...wich is Communicator Research(comm rsch)...after u receive the call , what happen from there?im very optimiste lol...i enjoy chatting about army etc...puttin out army from my mind is not an option....ive been waiting for too long to serve my country!

plz holla at me if u know about comm rs,do not refer me to website...i need 411


----------



## canadian_soldier_8 (3 Apr 2005)

well i been waiting and waiting not as long as some of you i apply Feb 28 2005 and i was told my application still under review. ugh why it take SO long to review the application. i think they need better strategy on filing. i went the requiting office in my city cuz i accidentally left my cards there and they couldn't find them i watch them look for them going to 1 filing cabin to another to another back some they been. they found my cards 15min after i left. i am waiting to do my aptitude


----------



## Gouki (3 Apr 2005)

You applied Feb 28 05? Man you haven't been waiting at all.. Don't complain about the length of time it takes to do something when you've only been there for a month and a half..


----------



## chriscalow (3 Apr 2005)

HA!! Sean Paul, you have no idea what you are talking about, so in future, research first.   I never failed any P.T. test, and if you'd opened your eyes and looked around you would know that the test expires after 6 months.   As you can see, (if you can read) is that my file is coming up on 1 and a half years of age.   Next time, if you have some kind of stupid comment like that, PM someone or shut your hole.   If this is your attitude as a civ, then you are in for a world of hurt, I hope for your sake, and for your platoon's sake, that you get yourself sorted out.   

Failed the P.T. test, HA!! NOT me buddy, you don't know me, you don't know what I've done, I'm not saying I'm anything overly special, but I've never seen a Cherry Jumper fail a P.T. test, and if you looked at my profille (that research thing again), you'd know that I'm not just some chump who is going to take your stupid comments.   

If you were interested in why my file has taken so long, I would gladly have told you had you asked me in a civil manner before allowing the stupid gene to kick in start assuming things.   It has nothing to do with failing, or not preparing for anything.   And if you want to talk about motivation buddy, pull up a chair and grab a coffee because we will be here for a long time.   I am into adventure racing, and I just did my own "ultramarathon", with a 60 pound ruck from gravenhurst to Newmarket (granted I did not run).   And my next trip is going to be from Newmarket to Ottawa, I do NOT need to hear about motivation from someone like you.

Sort yourself out man.


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (4 Apr 2005)

serious, I apologize.


in :bullet: :bullet: :bullet:


----------



## chriscalow (4 Apr 2005)

Cheers!!


----------



## canadian_soldier_8 (5 Apr 2005)

i wasn't complaining was just understanding i be waiting for my turn i understand that it be from 3month to 6months to over a year.    8)


----------



## Lerick (7 Apr 2005)

Good news...Kincanuck told me to call at my recruit center....so i called, i have to redo my pt on may12, QMB august23...maybe before..... 8) 


tx kincanuck


----------



## Lebanese Canadian (7 Apr 2005)

lol i have been waiting for a year now, and they only let me do the aptitude test,mentioned nothing about the other tests.

i can do 40 sit ups,15 push ups really behind bec during the wait,i hadnt been training that often.


----------



## SaskCiv (7 Apr 2005)

I just handed in my application folder yesterday. The recruiter said I would receive a letter in the mail in about a week telling me to schedule some sort of meeting.  ???


----------



## SaskCiv (12 Apr 2005)

I handed my application into my local reserve detachment last Wednesday (April 6) and I got a letter in the mail Monday (April 11) telling me to schedule my interview and tests in Regina. I go for them May 4 at 8:15 AM.


----------



## chriscalow (13 Apr 2005)

I got the second P.T. Test out of the way on Tuesday, did quite well actually.  Then they told me my update interview would be on the fifth of May,  I was a little bit disappointed by that because it's pretty far off, but figured, what the hell, it's nothing compared to what I've gone through so far.  Then I get home, and about an hour later, I get a call from the recruiting centre, asking if I can come in on Friday.  So that makes me pretty happy.  I'll let you all know how that went when it happens.


----------



## PARAMEDIC (18 Apr 2005)

Still waiting for my presec to clear ..almost 3 yrs from time of application till today.
Got all test done within weeks of applying ...now gotta wait till my presec clears so i can redo my test phy&med again..

lol been avoiding this site for a while..got bit by teh bug and back here trading sob stories of how the recruiting process is slow....

MY ADVICE: 1) stop Bitching and keep working at getting yourself into shape.
                  2) Dont be so gullible..shite happens files tend to get lost whatever(belive me been thru those nightmare). 
                      Some recruiters may blow smoke up your arse making you think your leaving next week(believe me your not !) 
                      if you end up on course in a week after applying good for you..seriously i mean it.
                  3) Keep doing what you are doing till you get "THE CALL" to show up on so and so date to get sworn in.
                  4) It is a good practise to call thhe CFRC and find out about the progress of your fiile once every3 months, keeps you satisfied     that it is indeed being worked on also eliminates the posibility that errors go unnoticed for 6 months, then they call yoou back and say oh BTW you filled this incorrrectly or some information is missing..futhering your anger and disappointment of not being processed sooner.(just an example)

Sorry if I came across harsh, just venting some steam and trying to distribute a good dose of realiity. Oh yeah not to tick off any recruiters but this is from personal experience and having being witness to recruiters hyping up potential recruits, if #2 rubs ya the wrong way I apologise  although I can say this for the CFRC that smoke up the rear has almost stopped since the last time I checked with them, Now I get approximate time frames (eg. 12-18 months or so on) which is more helpful both for the CFRC and the potential recruit, by eliminating the influx of calls by recruits every day/week/month to find out about the status of their file and also good for the recruit as they have an approx timeframe to work with. End rant/ ;D

TO ALL RECRUITS WAITING TO GET IN:

READ AND REFLECT on the line #3, It will do you good.    

Cheers


----------



## cgyflames01 (18 Apr 2005)

> Taking these 4 points into account, the only reason I can see why anyone would fail this test is that they are not motivated (or theyre injured as you said you were, whicch is excusable). And those who are not motivated are not army material, IMO.


 You, nor I, for that matter know what is army material!


----------



## Gouki (19 Apr 2005)

Look I can tell you right now that anyone who is not motivated is not army material. Come on, that much is obvious at the very least. I would go so far as to say that someone who is not motivated isn't military material period.


----------



## 043 (21 Apr 2005)

Is it in yet, is it in yet?? Come on, the whining on this site is hard to take sometime. If you are having a hard time waiting, go elsewhere!!!

You must realize that even though you have applied, the military does not revolve around you!!! Nor will it ever. Just have some patience and when you get your call, you get your call.


----------

